# wouldn't do it again



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just wondering anyone out there that rescued a GSD with problems who although they are standing by their GSD would maybe think twice about doing it again??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yours is a unique situation that could have happened to anyone, whether the dog was a rescue or not. 

I have been rescuing for 20 years. I have rescued dogs with no issues (as in rock solid dogs) and I have also rescued dogs with major behavioral issues. My last two dogs had major issues and one had HUGE issues with fear aggression. We worked through it. 

I know so many people who have purchased dogs who have MAJOR health and/or behavioral issues. I am committed to rescue and I'm sure I will rescue and issues dog again in my lifetime. My first (rock solid) gsd rescue had hip dysplasia and a whole host of other health problems. But I still adopted Rafi knowing he has hd. 

Next dog will be a senior so who knows what I'll get.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

All my dogs have been rescues and all came with "baggage" of one sort or another. Have they all driven me nuts from time to time - oh yes, my furniture has been eaten, I've been tripped over, had my nose broken by a frustrated senior trying to get to her feet, dealt with dog aggression, thunderphobia, and victims of abuse. 

There have been times when I've wanted to give up, but then I step back and think about what the dogs I am honoured to share my life with have been through - how would I feel if I had been abandoned or mistreated? Would it take me time to adjust? Would I deserve a second chance?

When one of my dogs passes on I feel great sorrow at their loss, thinking I wouldn't take in another dog in need. Every time another needly soul has crossed my path and found their way into my heart, baggage and all ....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've had 3 rescues:
#1. a dream once he figured out who his boss was
#2. a nightmare, abused, seriously abused by a woman. 
#3. still have her. love that crazy german shepherd, she's my $5 bitch.

Yes I'd do it again when my kids are older.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

When we adopted Sean he had no known health related problems but 2 yrs. later everything changed.







We were fortunate enough to find a wonderful specialist although we don't know what his life expectancy will be. We're just thankful for every birthday that he celebrates with us. I don't think there are any guarantees in life we just have to be prepared. I'm sorry but I don't know your exact situation. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I adopted Kacie, just on a quick, love at first sight, whim. She is a great dog, but has a bum front leg(broken, never taken care of and healed wrong, twisted). So far that is her only issue. I had no idea of her temperament when I adopted her. On the second or third morning with us, she jumped up on the bed with Onyx and me and was towering over me...I thought ok, what is she gonna do. She has been such a sweet dog, for us being her fifth home in less than two years in her short life, she adjusts to everything and shows protection at the right time, I wouldn't give up rescuing vs breeder "adoption". I felt ~after DH surprised us with Onyx(bought from a breeder) that I needed to rescue to even it out. Onyx has more issues than Kacie. I will rescue from now on, though Onyx breeder has another adorable 4 week old litter, male sable-mmmm~dream on...


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Having two GSD's with health/behavioral issues I have to say that's a REALLY good question and I have thought about it before.

Annabelle has bi-lateral Hip Dysplasia, Inflammatory Bowel Disease, SIBO, weak nerves, and some aggression issues. I would probably take on another dog like her. 

Maiya with Megaesophags I'm not so sure. God forgive me for saying it, but there have been many days where I have regreted taking her home. It has been a very difficult balance trying to give her a quality of life and keep *my * quality of life too. The cost of maintaining her financially is enormous. The time expended trying to maintain her is just as huge. The emotions of watching a dog deteriorate right before your eyes I can't even describe. 

I would have to say if faced with adopting a dog with MegaE again there is a 20% chance I'd take it on and a 80% chance I'd run the other way. I feel really bad for typing this.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye has severe allergies requiring monthly shots and pannus. I'm sure there will be more to come, most likely with her back legs (her right foot crosses over behind the left one.)

Skye's temperament is wonderful and I am glad I have her. 

I will most likely rescue a senior when the time comes that my current dogs are over the bridge. I've never had a dog with agression issues, or I may have answered differently.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

QUOTE: Maiya with Megaesophags I'm not so sure. God forgive me for saying it, but there have been many days where I have regreted taking her home. It has been a very difficult balance trying to give her a quality of life and keep my quality of life too. The cost of maintaining her financially is enormous. The time expended trying to maintain her is just as huge. The emotions of watching a dog deteriorate right before your eyes I can't even describe. 

I would have to say if faced with adopting a dog with MegaE again there is a 20% chance I'd take it on and a 80% chance I'd run the other way. I feel really bad for typing this. END QUOTE 


Don't feel bad Lisa, Everyone here knows you are doing an excellent job tending Maiya, and loving her sooo much. Hopefully God won't put you in a position to have to decide ever again. I do believe that God must really appreciate you for understanding how special Maiya is...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I spent all of my life savings on a puppy from a breeder. While he has rock-solid nerves, a great temperament-- I am nearly in over my head with him. He is so enthusiastic, that he is prone to all the "bad dog" things such as jumping, chasing, pawing, rushing to greet other dogs, charging in friendliness-- all horrors if the dog is collossal and you are frail. 

I love my dog. As much work as he will require, we are in it for the long haul. Rescue dogs aren't the only really tough dogs to live with and own... each puppy or even adult purchased with cash, with guarantee, contract, etc etc-- all throw us curves.. even really difficult curves, where we need to work with them their entire lives. Yep, makes us envious of those on the board with easy dogs.. and makes us remember when we had easy dogs in the past. But, truth is-- the problem dog loves us just as much, if not more, than the easy dog does... since we invest so much more time and focus into training and working with them.

My heart is forever grateful to all who rescue. Each dog, breeder superstar bloodlines or rescue pooch, can need us to really work hard to train, counter-condition, read, research, etc.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

We stepped in to take a senior gsd from a shelter in NC (we are in DC). We had not seen the dog only been told that he was skinny but very friendly. And if we didn't have room he would probabaly be put down the following day....so we took him. We (DH and I) were both horrified when we saw what came out the transport from NC. It was a bag of bones, with fly bitten ears and a sad look on his face. He was diagnosed with EPI, gerardia, erlichia (sp?), had flies and had various other cut and bruises. And within the first 3 months in our house he cost us more then $3000 in vet bills and property damage. Would we do that again?? In a heartbeat. Despite all the damage done (it's only "stuff'" after all) he has more then repaid us with being the best snuggle buddy on the couch on those cold nights and with his uncanning ability to listen







and give comfort when needed. Max will celebrate 4 years with our pack this fall and both DH and I agree that there will always be a rescued senior gsd in our pack.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Guess I should clarify-I knew Jake was dog aggressive when i adopted him from rescue(not specific to GSD).The dog I went to meet had MANY health issues and coming out of nursing my rescue greyhound through 3 yrs spinal stenosis issues could not consider adopting dog I originally was to meet.When asked to see other available dogs Jake was last shown and he came with warning-history of dog aggression.I just did not like way he was presented and saw a young healthy alert dog with ISSUES.Kinda was swayed yfact that he had been there months and abused prior to that.Do I regretaking him on NO NO NO.He is my biggest challenge and greatest reward.Would I take on a seriously dog aggressive dog AGAIN probably not.But if and when I choose to have another dog it WILL be a rescue.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I will more than likely adopt another rescue. As much as I long for my "dream" puppy (well-bred, good confirmation, temperment, geneticly sound, etc.) I just can't in good concious buy one knowing how many there are that do not have homes.









Will I knowingly adopt a sick dog with intent to treat it like I did Maiya? No, I probably wouldn't. 

Would I adopt a dog that knowingly has aggression issues like I did Maiya? Doubtful.

If health or behavior issues come up down the road then we will take care of them, but I think Maiya will be the last dog I play "guardian angel" for. At least for awhile.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I will resuce a GSD again, even though my first rescue with Emma was not easy, I had to go 450 miles 1 way to get her and she was so skinny and had a broken rib and scared of pretty much everything, and the people who had her just did a horrible job, and 5 minutes before we arrived to get her, her sister died of starvation we were also going to bring her too, but sadly she had passed on.

Today, 7 long months later Emma is a great 9 month old pup, healthy, gained weight, eats well, and has proper vet care. I wouldn't trade her for anything in this world, she's a great dog.

Elle was a humane society dog, so she was in pretty good health except for kennel cough, which we got that taken care of as soon as she was adopted, she is also another great dog, whos smart, and loving, she too will never go to another home, but will stay with us!


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

My first rescue Libby had so many issues, but through alot of training and socialization she has become so much better there is a spark of life in her eyes and i am so greatful to have the chance to help her, my second rescue is a puppy Dexter, and Im sure he will grow into a great dog as long as I do things right, I will always rescue theres just to many dogs out there that need a chance, My next will prob be another dog with behavior problems one that nobody wants, Its a great feeling to work with them and help them progress, some problems may never go away, But they can fade quite a bit, As for health problems is also a great deal of work but, also very rewarding as long as you can afford it, its worth it to give that GSD a chance so i will never regret a dog no matter what health or behavior problem they may have, and good luck to everyone else with their rescues


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseThe emotions of watching a dog deteriorate right before your eyes I can't even describe.


I can so relate to this comment. Cassidy was not a rescue, we got her from a breeder, and her problem wasn't MegaE, it was discospondylitis, but the almost two year ordeal of watching a dog we loved so much, and had put so much time, effort and money into, (which was vastly dwarfed by our emotional investment), slip away despite our best efforts, was excruciating.







There are no guarantees. 

Lisa, you don't have to feel a bit bad about your conflicting emotions. It's very clear to anyone who reads your posts how devoted you are to your dogs, and to what extent you'll go for them. Many people simply could not have done it, and yet you have, and still do.


----------

